

Ask HN: Any spy app for iPhone? - sachin0235

Can my apple iPhone camera shoot me without my permission? Is there any app which can work hiddenly and make my phone a hidden webcam?
======
pope13
You can quite easily roll your own app that would do this. You could ad hoc
install it or build it directly to your phone if you have a developer account.
I doubt you'll find one in the app store though, as this "feature" is pretty
much prohibited.

